

Gandi.net under heavy DDoS - webmonkeyuk
https://status.gandi.net/timeline/events/97

======
cpncrunch
After my server was hit with a DDoS attack a few months ago for no apparent
reason, I decided to move to OVH as they are the only dedicated server
provider that offers free DDoS protection as standard.

